# die Tochter gleich wie die Mutter..x1



## armin (23 Nov. 2008)




----------



## jottka (23 Nov. 2008)

stellt euch mal das im Weißen Haus vor!


----------



## Tokko (25 Nov. 2008)

Rotzfrech....

Find ich gut.


----------



## Buterfly (25 Nov. 2008)

Klasse Bild


----------

